# Pumpkin inwards?



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

While I was scraping out all the seeds and pulp this morning getting ready to bake, puree and can up some pumpkin butter, I got to thinking. Does anyone use this for anything besides the throwing it to the chickens? Maybe dehydrate and make into a powder for seasoning? I thought about trying but right now both dehydrators are going just about 24/7 already this time of year. I do save my seeds and roast them after soaking them in salt water. Just curious.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We always call them pumpkin guts. I always roast the seeds but tend to throw the stringy stuff away, however I know people who use the guts to make "pumpkin gut bread" and apparently it makes an excellent beauty product for "facials".


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> We always call them pumpkin guts. I always roast the seeds but tend to throw the stringy stuff away, however I know people who use the guts to make "pumpkin gut bread" and apparently it makes an excellent beauty product for "facials".


Sentry, are you testifying "apparently it makes an excellent beauty product for "facials" from personal first hand experience? :rofl:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We call those parts chicken feed around here.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> Sentry, are you testifying "apparently it makes an excellent beauty product for "facials" from personal first hand experience? :rofl:


I have a wife and 5 daughters. I have had more painted nails and makeup demos than any other 10 men on this forum. But never a pumpkin facial. My ladies have though.


----------

